# Banned from Motel 6



## shagnut (Feb 22, 2007)

When I went to see my Mom last week she had wanted me to bring Monkey & Mater along so she could see them. She had never seen Mater and all the old folks love Monkey and couldn't wait to see Mater. To make a long story short , Mater peed on the bed!!! Not on just one, but both!!! 

Now, you see why ts's don't  allow pets.  

Wonder if they'll allow me to come back?


----------



## KenK (Feb 22, 2007)

SSHhhhh!  Just turn the mattress over


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 22, 2007)

shagnut said:


> When I went to see my Mom last week she had wanted me to bring Monkey & Mater along so she could see them. She had never seen Mater and all the old folks love Monkey and couldn't wait to see Mater. To make a long story short , Mater peed on the bed!!! Not on just one, but both!!!
> 
> Now, you see why ts's don't  allow pets.
> 
> Wonder if they'll allow me to come back?



I take it Monkey and Mater aren't your kids?  

Peeing is probably only one of the issues they have, and probably not the worst one.  Most take more exception to fleas in the bedding or dander that causes allergic issues for future guests.  Fummagating a small one room motel is one thing . . . trying to do so with a 2 bedroom condo/timeshare unit is quite another.


----------



## Parkplace (Feb 23, 2007)

If I was paying to sleep on a bed that a dog had peed on I would be some upset!!


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 23, 2007)

Parkplace said:


> If I was paying to sleep on a bed that a dog had peed on I would be some upset!!



If you've stayed in many hotels or timeshares, my bet is you've slept plenty of nights on beds that people have peed on, puked on and had othed bodily fluids on. Most of which are much worse than pee, which, in absence of a bladder or urinary tract infection is nothing more than steril water. 


Do you really think everyone else takes as good of care of a hotel room as you do?


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 23, 2007)

KenK said:


> SSHhhhh!  Just turn the mattress over



That only works until someone leaves a deposit on the other side, and then flips it back over.


----------



## Spence (Feb 23, 2007)

shagnut said:


> Wonder if they'll allow me to come back?


I wouldn't if I were the manager. Assuming M&M are both pets and not service animals... Motel6 says:


> *What is the Motel 6 pet policy?*
> Motel 6 welcomes responsible pet owners. Other than service animals, one small pet per room is welcome unless prohibited by state law or ordinance. Pets must be declared during guest registration. In consideration of all guests and employees, pets must be attended at all times.


----------



## JoAnn (Feb 23, 2007)

For those who don't know, Monkey & Mater are Pugs...LITTLE dogs  Mater is still pretty young, isn't she Shaggy?  Not that excuses her piddling on any bed.  I bet that some other dog has piddled there and that's why Mater did!  So she may not have been the first.  There probably was some smell there that made Mater want to mark her spot too!!  And, very possibly some young child may have wet the bed.  How would any of us know that something like that happened, unless we tore the sheets off...and maybe the mattress pad???


----------



## Spence (Feb 23, 2007)

JoAnn said:


> For those who don't know, Monkey & Mater are Pugs...LITTLE dogs  Mater is still pretty young, isn't she Shaggy?  Not that excuses her piddling on any bed.  I bet that some other dog has piddled there and that's why Mater did!  So she may not have been the first.  There probably was some smell there that made Mater want to mark her spot too!!  And, very possibly some young child may have wet the bed.  How would any of us know that something like that happened, unless we tore the sheets off...and maybe the mattress pad???





> Motel 6 welcomes responsible pet owners. Other than service animals, *one small pet per room is welcome* unless prohibited by state law or ordinance. Pets must be declared during guest registration. In consideration of all guests and employees, pets must be attended at all times.


Why make excuses?


----------



## philemer (Feb 23, 2007)

If you must bring a pet into a Motel/Hotel/Condo they should NOT be allowed on a bed or any other furniture. Carry a pet bed or blanket and let them sleep on the floor.

Phil


----------



## johnmfaeth (Feb 23, 2007)

*Irrational Fears ?*

Hi All,

Any TUG thread concerning pets in rooms typically gets many responses that indicate a passionate opinion on the part of the posters. I have been wondering why things are so passionate...

Take fear of flying as an anology, by all statistical and pyschological accounts it is an "irrational fear", yet a large percentage of our population won't get on a plane. 

I think a certain portion of the population has the same fear of animals in a room vs. far less healthy/nastier things.

For example, bed mites and bedbugs are almost out of control in many rooms (that have never had a dog). There have been several network news stories lately about the "epedemic" of bedbugs at record levels. Most dogs have no fleas, certainly not most service dogs who are very well maintained. Yet we never see comments on people getting itchy just from one second of contact with an invested bedcover that gets washed once a year (that's about the schedule at most places). Or bathroom floors that are rarely if ever mopped with bleach and loaded with athletes foot and other fungal agents.

As a person with mild dander allegies, I have to say dusty rooms set me off fair quicker that a few leftover contaminents. Those with radically bad dog allergies probably also don't do very well with airborne dust and the mites it contains.

Why do we not discuss these things which are probably 100 times more common that dogs fur/dander at all, certainly a larger ratio for fur and dander leftover at a "problem" level.

My thoughts are a lot of people were raised with the belief that dogs are "dirty" and possess an irrational fear of exposure.

I do not travel with my dogs, I do not want non-service dogs at my timeshare. However, I do worry about the poor level of cleaning most hotels and timeshares get and the real issues it creates.

This is not an attack on anyone, we are all built differently, NO ONE is free of some quirks. But think about it a little.

John

PS. I bet the average hotel/timeshare bed gets pee'd on many times each year. Just look at the size of the continenance products aisle at CVS. But the bed is also covered with sheets which are cleaned.


----------



## tashamen (Feb 23, 2007)

*don't know whether to laugh or cry*



dougp26364 said:


> If you've stayed in many hotels or timeshares, my bet is you've slept plenty of nights on beds that people have peed on, puked on and had othed bodily fluids on. Most of which are much worse than pee, which, in absence of a bladder or urinary tract infection is nothing more than steril water.



But I guess I'm laughing! 

My pet peeve at ts is generally the lack of cleanliness of in-unit jacuzzis - many have been so gross after filling them with water that you couldn't pay me to even stick my toe in - I have no idea what's floating in them but it can't be good!


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 23, 2007)

Shaggy, if you get banned from Motel 6 you'll just have to "upgrade" to the Super 8.


----------



## KenK (Feb 23, 2007)

Maybe we ought to bring our own sleeping bags, pillows & linens?

Bed bugs, fleas, scabies, body fluids,...unwashed bed spreads....unchanged linens....

Have Dr give us an Rx for an antibiotic before leaving for anywhere 

I do know some tuggers have reported they WASH everything in a T/S before use.....


----------



## Parkplace (Feb 23, 2007)

After having read this thread, I may never sleep comfortably in a hotel room again without ripping the bed apart to check the mattress!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 23, 2007)

I must admit severe cat allergies are problematic for me, especially when I'm shopping for B&B accommodations.  Seems many have them and they have full access throughout the premises.  Not to mention, their dander gets into the circulation system (heating/AC) and blows it into rooms that may have been shut off to cats.  I must ask about them any time I stay at a B&B.

Sometimes I have minor issues with cats in hotels but not often.  I was in one hotel that clearly had allowed them as my allergies kicked up within 15 minutes, like only "cat" can do to me.

You're right, we all have quirks.  I used to work with someone who would never walk barefoot on a hotel room floor and wore beach mock type shoes in the shower.  The reason?  Her father caught a nasty fungus on his feet from a hotel carpet . . . IN 1968!!!!

To each their own.

Yvonne


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 23, 2007)

KenK said:


> I do know some tuggers have reported they WASH everything in a T/S before use.....



hajjah vindicated?


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 23, 2007)

JoAnn said:


> For those who don't know, Monkey & Mater are Pugs...LITTLE dogs



Pugs are shedding little critters though.  Yes little dogs, but they give off more fur than my mutt that is 5x's the size of most pugs.


----------



## Keitht (Feb 23, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any TUG thread concerning pets in rooms typically gets many responses that indicate a passionate opinion on the part of the posters. I have been wondering why things are so passionate...
> 
> ...



The responses to the OP are nothing to do with fear of exposure to dogs or a dislike of dogs in accommodation as such.  I have owned a number of dogs and dogs are permitted at my resort.
The reactions are to a poster who apparently thinks it is amusing to allow their dogs to pee on beds in a hotel room.  Some make think that attitude 'quirky'.  I could supply a number of more appropriate adjectives.


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 23, 2007)

Exactly what Keith said!


----------



## dvc95 (Feb 23, 2007)

I have to say that I am a HUGE animal lover and have had quite a few in my lifetime and still have them in my life. However, I really don't find it amusing/funny that the dogs peed on the bed. 

Yes, I understand that multiple bodily functions have occurred previous to that. The point is that dogs should be controlled. I'm a pet owner so I know what that means. I had to cross country with 2 dogs and 2 cats. I can tell you now that while I'm embarrassed to say that I snuck them though (sorry to the woman who had the severe cat allergies), none of them did their business other than where they should have (outside for dogs, litterbox for cats).

I also worked as a hotel maid when I was in college and can tell you that rooms get gross enough with people without animal issues.

I think the dogs should stay home next time. JMHO.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm not sure why some of you think the OP found the situation amusing.  I didn't get that impression at all.


----------



## shagnut (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks JoAnn for trying to defend me. I have already said my piece over yonder but here I go for the last time. First of all I am a responsible pet owner. Yes Mater is a puppy , 4 mos old. I had no problem with Monkey this time. First time yes, as she was nervous and scared.  

Most of you wouldn't even dream of staying in a Motel 6. I have to as I have very little money. What I do have is spent on traveling. I was not trying to grose you out but let me say this was not the worst thing that could happen. When Kelli got up the next morning there was some blood on the sheet and it wasn't hers!!. Now, that's grose. Even I probably won't ever stay at a motel 6 again. 

Yes, I told the management, yes they knew I had 2 dogs. Yes, I cleaned it up as good as I can. I tried to put a little humor in this post as a counter to why pets should not be allowed in ts.  I do understand germaphobics. I am not scared of germs, I never take Lysol or clean a dang thing when I get to the ts. If it's dirty I call housekeeping. Dirt will be there when you die and if you end up like my Mom you will have to deal with your own poop, no matter how dignified (like my mom) you are. . That's all I'm saying, you all can have it. I leave in the morning for Las Vegas!!!   shaggy


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 23, 2007)

Rose Pink said:


> I'm not sure why some of you think the OP found the situation amusing.  I didn't get that impression at all.



Probably because the OP attached a   icon to the original post. (I'm not referring to the text in the post - I'm referring to the icon that appears to the left of the post title on the index page; that's a specific selection made by the OP for the thread when the thread was started.)  

Given that, I think it's quite reasonable for people to perceive that the OP found the situation amusing; in fact, I think it's a bigger stretch to assume that the OP was not amused.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 24, 2007)

I think any talk of dogs on TUG should be considered a controversial social issue and therefore banned!


----------



## johnmfaeth (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi All,

Have you ever had a work situation which just spiraled down out of control? I remember plenty of times in the computer business when at 3 AM after wrestling some big technology issue all night that just wouldn't die, sitting there and cracking up with one of the other guys. Your only choices were to laugh or cry and it's a natural human reaction to the stress. I suppose that's when the less mature throw a temper tantrum.

Of course you didn't want the situation but the craziness was funny for a moment. Almost your brain's way of saying that you have to let go of things (stress) you didn't want, but weren't able to control.

I doubt Shagnut's hobby is going to cheap motels and having doggie excrement parties for fun. I also think attacking Shag as having bad intent because of a smile emoticon is in bad taste. Shag has been here a very long time with many postings and deserves more respect, as do all tuggers.

Frankly, if I were Shag, I would look back and laugh. Dogs, particularly males will intentionally go where there is the scent of another animal (human?) having gone there RECENTLY. Their goal is to cover up the competing scent in what they perceive as their territory. Having your dog do that is embarassing at best.

That said in fairness. I've said before and elsewhere, I leave my two home and think other non-service dogs should not be in timeshares in particular. I don't own at Motel 6.

Motels like Motel 6 which welcome dogs and cats should be avoided by all with animal sensitivities. Would you go to a Mexican restaurant if you were allergic to refried beans and rice and then demand the menu be changed? Same exact thing. With my minor allergies to dogs (now used to my two lugs) and cats, wouldn't even think about staying in a pet friendly resort. 

But please folks, we need to be civil with each other. We don't need to agree, we just need to respect the other person as we expect the same. But we should never attack on innuendo. Especially since we are drawn here to share information for the benefit of all. 

John


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 24, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> . . .  Your only choices were to laugh or cry and it's a natural human reaction to the stress. . . .
> Of course you didn't want the situation but the craziness was funny for a moment. Almost your brain's way of saying that you have to let go of things (stress) you didn't want, but weren't able to control. . . . .
> 
> I doubt Shagnut's hobby is going to cheap motels and having doggie excrement parties for fun.  . . . . Shag has been here a very long time with many postings and deserves more respect, as do all tuggers.


 
John, you said exactly what I was thinking from the very start of this thread.   We do love you, Shaggy!


----------



## Spence (Feb 24, 2007)

Rose Pink said:


> John, you said exactly what I was thinking from the very start of this thread.   We do love you, Shaggy!


But it appears she does it repeatedly and then posts about it, I don't understand that.


johnmfaeth said:


> I doubt Shagnut's hobby is going to cheap motels and having doggie excrement parties for fun.


At least Lucky _always_ leaves the place cleaner than when he arrived.


----------



## caribbeansun (Feb 24, 2007)

I would have thought a responsible pet owner would have kept the dogs  comfortably crated and allowed to regularly do their business outside the room in an appropraite area or if the poor dog(s) was incapable of holding their business then it would have been contained to the crate which could have been cleaned without said contents ending up where others lay their head.  JMO




shagnut said:


> First of all I am a responsible pet owner.


----------

